# So how much do you owe (or getting back) from/to the IRS?



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

I grossed 43k from Uber+Lyft+SideCar.
20k miles of deductions.
Single, no dependants.

I owe 6k.
Using actual expenses would have been about the same.

How much do you owe or don't owe?
Please also tell the following:
Filing status (single/together/etc)
Do you own a home or other property?
Any dependents?
Any other relevant information that would affect your tax.

If you made a shit ton of money and won't be paying any taxes, please list what your deductions are.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Only 20k miles for $43k gross? Does that include dead miles?


----------



## mixm5 (Oct 28, 2014)

Most people will be different. If you only do ride share and don't pay quarterly, then you'll definitely owe money. If you have a w-2 job, you'll get your taxes deducted automatically and it might all even out. 

My CPA just told me that if I owed more that 1K in federal taxes then I would be penalized. You may want to double check with your accountant / CPA to see if you owe a penalty.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Only 20k miles for $43k gross? Does that include dead miles?


20k miles was what's on Uber and Lyft's summary pages. I didn't use a log so I can only use this mile. In total, I put 30k miles on my car. If I did keep a log, I'd have at most only 5k more dead miles. 43k gross is after commissions/fees basically what entered my bank account.


mixm5 said:


> Most people will be different. If you only do ride share and don't pay quarterly, then you'll definitely owe money. If you have a w-2 job, you'll get your taxes deducted automatically and it might all even out.
> 
> My CPA just told me that if I owed more that 1K in federal taxes then I would be penalized. You may want to double check with your accountant / CPA to see if you owe a penalty.


My accountant says this amount includes the interest and penalty. That's why I want people who reply to this thread to include their tax situation. Starting this year I will file quarterly and I'm also using a log.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I've read here where a lot of drivers have at least one dead mile for each paid mile. Definitely worth keeping a contemporaneous mileage log.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I've read here where a lot of drivers have at least one dead mile for each paid mile. Definitely worth keeping a contemporaneous mileage log.


It depends where you drive, I drive in San Francisco where my pickups are always less than half a mile away. I also don't need to drive far to surge areas.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ADX said:


> It depends where you drive, I drive in San Francisco where my pickups are always less than half a mile away. I also don't need to drive far to surge areas.


I thought that might have a bearing on your earnings. Your operating costs are probably much lower than average, meaning your car will last longer. The downside is that you wind up with more taxable income. You are also paying over 15% FICA on self employment income. It all adds up, as you have found out.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I thought that might have a bearing on your earnings. Your operating costs are probably much lower than average, meaning your car will last longer. The downside is that you wind up with more taxable income. You are also paying over 15% FICA on self employment income. It all adds up, as you have found out.


I have a old lady who claims to have 155 IQ on a Facebook drivers group telling me I'm getting ripped off. I'm pretty sure she got that number from one of those free IQ test websites LOL.


----------

